# BioDfactor Amnion Allograft



## jodierellis (Aug 17, 2012)

I am having a debate with an ASC Facility Administrator. When an Orthopedic Surgeon does a Rotator Cuff repair and uses the BioDfactor Human Amnion Allograft by BioLogics as a healing aid, I don't believe we can code it or list as an implant. The suggested HCPCS code is Q4100. This code is only to be billed separately if codes 15271-15278. Since the allograft is applied to wrap the tendon itself as a "cover", I don't believe these codes apply. Has anyone else run into this? The BioDfactor cost is about $4,000.00, so I understand the concern.

Thank you!


----------



## kayroserey@cox.net (Oct 11, 2012)

*BoiDFactor Human Amnion Allograft*

I have run into this, sort of.  My situation is my provider is injecting it into the peroneus brevis tendon for tendonopathy.  Based on what I have been able to read, it is an experimental product and not covered.  What do you think?


----------

